# EI dosing and increased nitrate levels



## rt964 (18 Jul 2011)

Just started with EI dosing and noticed increased nitrate levels when doing my weekly water tests.  Is this OK for the fish (Discus)  ?


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Jul 2011)

Hi,
    Well the dominant salt that you are adding to the tank in EI dosing is Potassium Nitrate so, yes nitrates should be higher. But this has no negative effects on Discus or any fish. I would also advise you to stop testing for Nitrates because you will only cause yourself more grief than necessary. Review the thread ferts causing high nitrate!

Cheers,


----------

